# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Om - unwound  e strings sound  "thin & sibilant&quo

## scgc.om

I've noticed on some OMs that the E string course sounds quite different from the others. #Of course, much of this must be due to the different composition of these strings: #The G, D, & A strings have Phosphorus Bronze #windings that give them a rich, mellow tone, but the E strings are unwound steel, and so have a "thin, sibilant" tone.

Am I the only one who doesn't care for this difference? #Can anything be done about it?

----------


## zoukboy

> I've noticed on some OMs that the E string course sounds quite different from the others. Of course, much of this must be due to the different composition of these strings: The G, D, & A strings have Phosphorus Bronze windings that give them a rich, mellow tone, but the E strings are unwound steel, and so have a "thin, sibilant" tone.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't care for this difference? Can anything be done about it?


I've sometimes used nickel wound strings on the A course - it seems to bridge the gap in sound between the plain string and the phosphor bronze wound.

Also, I've taken to using D'Addario's brass plated plain steel strings. They sound really nice and mellow. You might like them.

----------

